# 4.5 feet electric eels ate the 2.5 feet electric eel



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

my 4.5 feet electric eel ate the 2.5 feet eel last night... his stomach is bulging, i dont know how he managed it but he did it....should i be concern for the big guy...anyone has a clue?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Wow, that's quite amazing. I would assume that if he got the fish all the way down, and he doesn't seem to be struggling breathing or swimming that he will be OK. Crazy scenario, though...


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

the whole thing!?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

should be fine just dont feed it for awhile lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn. bet that eel gives a mean BJ









anywho... crazy for sure


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> damn. bet that eel gives a mean BJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if dave caradine knew about that he might be alive still


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

yah he ate it all, his skin is strecthed and you can see the other eel sitting in side of his body.....other than that he seems ok


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Do they have a venom or anything that would have killed or immobilized it while the larger was consuming it?
Thats crazy...I've heard of snakes doing that before


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

nope just 800 watts of electricity but they are both electyrical......here are few pics after consumption


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man those electric eel look crazy how much do they go for?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

TJcali said:


> man those electric eel look crazy how much do they go for?


you should buy it 2 for 1 sale lol


----------

